# [SOLVED] snapdoo search engine



## jayman036 (Feb 24, 2010)

after reinstalling chrome as advised my ie explorer started up with snap doo engine awwww net has 1million ways to remove and im not sure were to start to rid reg of this ****** search engine viral plz help


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: snapdoo search engine*

In IE go to *Tools/Manage Addons/Toolbar & Extensions*. Disable or Remove any unwanted toolbars. Then you can uninstall it in *Programs and Features. *


----------



## jayman036 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: snapdoo search engine*

ive already done that ... now using re installed chrome and have 2nd tab still with snap.do search engine on start up deleted both in progs and extensions but having trouble tracking its process in task mngr aww


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: snapdoo search engine*

Go over to the top bar and all the way on the right you will see a bunch of horizontal lines and run cursor over them and it says "Customize and Control Google Chrome". Click that and then open "Settings" and then the 4th entry down is "Search " and you will see "Manage Search Engines". OPen that and all the way on the right behind each entry is an "x" if you run cursor over and so click the "x" to remove on everything but Google.Then "on Startup" last entry is "setup pages". Click open and at end of each string click the "x" to remove what ever you want out. Then close Tab and restart Chrome! I would also open Control panel , Programs and Features after and uninstall anything that that the word "toolbar" in it as none are necessary and all are harmful.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: snapdoo search engine*

Due to Forum rules we cannot comment or assist on *Virus Removal Here.* Please click on the link in my signature for Virus/Malware Help and post in that section of the forum. 
*Google Chrome*


Press *Alt+F*.
Select *Tools* – > *Extensions*.
Remove unwanted add-ons if any are present.
Click on *Settings*.
In the *On startup* section, click on *Set pages* and remove Snap.do. Add a new startup page.
In the *Search *section, click on *Manage search engines*.
Remove Snap.do and set a new one. Click Done.


----------



## jayman036 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: snapdoo search engine*

ye guys done that and so far so good fixed original startup bug and no more snap.do yipeeeeeeee. thanx will check back if problems thanx guys ...J


----------

